
An unofficial alternative to the HN interface - fuhrer1996
http://www.hckrnews.com/
======
molecule
I've been using this for awhile now as my primary HN front-page interface, for
several reasons:

\- easier to read

\- mobile-browser friendly

\- auto refreshes

\- preserves articles that make it to the front page, and in (reverse) order
of the time they made it to the front page, so no need to constantly check the
front page and parse all of its contents to see if new articles are posted

cf. [http://www.hckrnews.com/about.html](http://www.hckrnews.com/about.html)

a big Thank You and kudos to its author(s) and maintainer(s)-- it works well
and consistently!

~~~
danmaz74
I generally like the original interface, but I hate to have to re-scan all the
titles in the home page to find out which ones are new. So I built this Chrome
extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
mark-a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-mark-all-
read/ogfbcfkihdkplelnaenpgkhnkpoaggjc)

~~~
xerophtye
ummm... i thought the "new" button up therer did exactl the same thing

~~~
danmaz74
That button shows you new submissions, even if they got no votes. Pretty
different thing!

------
moskie
I've been pretty happy with the HackerNew Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)

~~~
flanbiscuit
I personally like the HN-Special chrome extension :
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-special-an-
addi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-special-an-addition-
to/cchaceegbflphbdpfocjalgjhjoahiia)

~~~
pwenzel
I tried all the of Chrome extensions mentioned in this thread, and this one is
the least obtrusive. I like it.

------
pwnna
I still like [http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com)

~~~
christiangenco
Huh. This would be alright on an iPad, but it doesn't fit my current flow of
browsing HN:

* skim a page of links

* open ~5 interesting links in new tab, open comments if I predict the comments will be interesting

* go through tabs, which are already loaded by the time I get there

With this strategy, there's not a millisecond of perceived loading time.

~~~
abrowne
I have the same workflow, and I like
[http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/](http://cheeaun.github.io/hackerweb/) on
mobile (and sometimes desktop).

~~~
tnorthcutt
I wish this one looked the same on iOS 7 as it does on e.g. Chrome desktop.
Instead it's doing some sort of app-like thing to retain iOS 6 styling, and
the address bar and bottom toolbar never disappear, so the available screen
real estate is very limited. At least it makes comments readable, though.

~~~
abrowne
I don't have an iOS device anymore, and I never used that site when I did, so
I forgot it did the fake-iOS thing. I definitely prefer the non-iOS theme. It
looks and works great on FxOS.

------
JimmaDaRustla
That awkward moment when you're already on hckrnews.com...

~~~
ocfx
Well I'm not when I'm leaving this comment!

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
True. But if you get the browser plugins, its there in spirit!

------
bluecalm
One thing I would love is:

-top X posts by comments from a day/week/month

-top X posts by votes from day/week/momth

What I don't like about Hacker News is that interesting things fall out of
front page too quickly and discussion dies I prefer interface where
interesting stuff stays at the top longer (amount of comments last week
approximate it well in my view).

~~~
scott_s
It doesn't allow for arbitrary granularity, but you may be unaware of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

~~~
rnicholson
See also - [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/) \- I find its a better "best".

------
flyingmutant
Since people are mentioning various other HN interfaces they use, I'd highly
recommend to check out Georgify —
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfale...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/georgify/ofjfdfaleomlfanfehgblppafkijjhmi)

~~~
ionelm
Is there a firefox extension or greasemonkey script for that?

Edit: There's [http://userstyles.org/styles/46180/georgify-for-hacker-
news](http://userstyles.org/styles/46180/georgify-for-hacker-news)

------
bhouston
This website, hckrnews.com, is developed and maintained by Wayne Larsen:
[https://github.com/wvl](https://github.com/wvl)

BTW another project of Wayne's is: [http://clara.io](http://clara.io)

------
city41
There have been many alt HN interfaces. I try them all, yet I never end up
sticking with any of them. I feel like HN meets its needs pretty well and I
like that they have resisted change (whether consciously or not)

~~~
orbitur
I think the happy medium is one of the browser extensions. I'm using "Hacker
New" for Chrome, and it adds basic nice things like default larger text,
comment collapsing. Of course, I get used to it and become annoyed if I decide
to visit the unmodified HN on my mobile device.

~~~
taude
I installed Hacker New a long time ago and I forgot I was even using it until
I went to Hacker News from a different browser

------
sdfjkl
I hacked a Greasemonkey script a while ago because I wanted some easy way to
pick out vote/comments. I've been using it for many months now and it's not
annoyed me once, which is a good sign. It also leaves the rest of HN alone.

Screenshot: [http://cl.ly/image/3G1k2j0w2Q3G](http://cl.ly/image/3G1k2j0w2Q3G)

Source:
[https://gist.github.com/ingmar/5564603](https://gist.github.com/ingmar/5564603)

------
kbenson
I used to use this interface, but then I noticed a bug (or interesting
feature, depending on your point of view) in that when you were viewing the
top 10 or top 20, and loaded more articles, some articles would disappear from
the list.

My theory on this is that it was caused by loading articles a certain number
of hours back from the current time, and then grouping by day before sorting
to the top X.

For example, if the last 24 hours were loaded, and grouped into today and
(part of) yesterday, you would get an accurate top X for today so far, and an
accurate top X _for the portion of the previous day it had fetched_.

This was particularly noticeable when I hadn't visited for a few days (I've
since rectified this aberrant behavior of mine) and loaded a few past days to
review missed submissions. Seeing something that caught my eye disappear as it
loaded older content drove me nuts.

It looks like the problem is fixed now, but it's hard to be sure, as it may be
more or less likely depending on the time of the day you visit.

I sent a bug report to the developer when I noticed this (in February 2013),
but never heard back. I'll happily go back to using this interface if it's
fixed though, I found it generally more pleasant to use.

~~~
wvl
Sorry if I never got back to you about this.

There were definitely some bugs around the filtering / content loading. I
_think_ they've been resolved for a while now, so I hope you'll give it
another shot.

~~~
kbenson
No problem. I definitely will, because I'm enough of a completist in general
that it bothers me when feel I've missed something that looks interesting, and
I'm _already_ seeing that again. Well done, you've created something that
immediately triggers (because I can see what I was missing) and alleviates
(because I can check what I missed) my obsessive behavior over HN. Next step,
profit as I throw money at you... ;)

------
triplesec
I welcome this, but the UI confuses immediately: what's top 10 and top 20? and
top 50%? No obvious explanations as to what the referent of "top" is! No
scales, no FAQ.

Also, I want to know what the settings are compared with the "official" HN
frontpage ordering.

"about" is broken, where I had hoped to find a FAQ

~~~
wvl
You can try /about again. Server was having problems there with the load.

FYI top 10 / top 20 / top 50% should be the "Top N" stories by number of
points for each day according to your timezone.

------
Splendor
I prefer [http://lessmeme.com/less.html](http://lessmeme.com/less.html)
because it lets me quickly see which items are new.

------
js2
My favorite continues to be
[http://hackerwebapp.com/](http://hackerwebapp.com/) but this has some nice
features as well.

~~~
Leftium
I mashed together the best parts of hackerwebapp and hckr news:

[http://hn.leftium.com/](http://hn.leftium.com/)

------
Killswitch
I was using it and it's great but the biggest annoyance is the fact that if I
wanted to comment, I still had to go to the original HN... So I started using
this extension:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/helvetinews/jebgog...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/helvetinews/jebgogambklaokgeeljmhaanbcpihejc)

Now I just use regular HN with it.

~~~
penthehuman
I've been using the extension HN Special. I've tried a ton of interfaces, but
this one is my favourite. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-
special-an-addi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-special-an-
addition-to/cchaceegbflphbdpfocjalgjhjoahiia)

~~~
avree
I use the HN Enhancement Suite. It adds some good functionality as well as
making the interface pretty (but not overly web 6.0-y with thin-weight
helvetica and white space everywhere.)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm?hl=en)

------
zero-g
I have started using it few months ago and I like it. Mostly because I can
read hacker news as pragmatically as I have been reading google reader. I
don't need to visit home of HN several times a day to find out if there is any
new posts. I just open hckrnews.com and I see what have been posted since my
last visit.

------
mzs
It would be nice to collapse or skip all replies to a parent, do any of these
extensions do that? I often find some discussion that is uninteresting to me
(but might be others for others) and just want to easily get past it. If it is
long, it takes some time to find where the indention matches-up many PGDNs
below.

~~~
dangrossman
If you want to add collapsible comment threads without changing anything else
about the site, "Hacker News Collapse" is the extension for that --

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/bbkfcamiocfccgmcjngdljolljhifdph)

------
michaelgold
The HipsterNews chrome extension is pretty sweet. I've been using it for 3
months or so
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hipsternews/midncc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hipsternews/midnccdcbhikpniledkdhojbhdnkkkdb)

------
10098
Is there something that lets me fold/hide comments that I have already read
(like on Reddit)?

------
blueblob
What do you guys use on your phone (if you use an app on the phone)? I have
been using an app called "Hacker News 2" in the play store. I generally like
it, but the comments are flaky, sometimes it lets me see them and other times
it doesn't.

~~~
thekingshorses
You can try this on your mobile browser:
[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

or

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-yc/id713733435)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.premii.hn)

------
nakovet
Comparing the lists between new.ycombinator.com and www.hckrnews.com some
articles on top 10 on the first are missing on the second is that intended and
I didn't understand how it works?

------
Kilimanjaro
I like this one, everything in one place:

[http://georgenava.appspot.com/demo/hn/index.html](http://georgenava.appspot.com/demo/hn/index.html)

* Mockup, nothing works.

------
robbyking
I use StyleBot to customize HN's stylesheet:

[http://stylebot.me/search?q=news.ycombinator.com](http://stylebot.me/search?q=news.ycombinator.com)

------
eternalban
The (imo quite excellent) hubski.com is built on arc.

~~~
deveac
I wish I had a screenshot of hubski.com at its inception. Since it began life
as a port (albeit with completely different mechanics) the UI was essentially
a clone. Quite quickly mk transformed that along with the usually feature and
performance iterations to the point where you'd never be able to tell at a
glance.

Just celebrated the first 100,000 posts milestone too.

~~~
eternalban
mk (et al) have done a great job.

------
bookwormAT
Look great but unfortunately there is no search. Search is my main entry point
into HN.

~~~
controv3
What do you search for generally?

------
ThomPete
May i suggest you go off white. Not a lot just enough to unbrigthen the
screen.

#FBFBFB for instance.

------
rubiquity
It brings me much joy to know that this link also appears on hckrnews.com :)

------
usablebytes
Excellent move! Cheers! Can we also look at those Arials at the top?

------
pbbakkum
I've been using this for about a year, really good interface

------
eono
Seems like the server was not expecting that load...

------
paborden
Like this. But can you please kill the hellobar?

------
cliveowen
I've always used this, since day one.

------
Pent
This is the only way I use hacker news.

------
sheikhimran01
inspired by Flat UI. I like it...a lot better than current hacker news

------
pjbrunet
That's more like it.

------
filipedeschamps
Are you using Node.js?

------
13throwaway
It needs HTTPS.

------
aluhut
I wish there would be a dark/black edition somewhere.

~~~
seabrookmx
Me too. Exactly the same layout as
[http://www.hckrnews.com/](http://www.hckrnews.com/) but with white text on a
dark grey background.

The orange components could be left the same, as they would still provide good
contrast and go with the colour scheme.

